# Driving to Qatar



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I posted this before but got no real answer, and more people seem to be on here now..

/looking at driving to Qatar from Dubai and back sometime to see friends..

Has anyone actually DONE this and can advise details?

Thanks


----------

